# New section?



## supercenterchef (Jul 13, 2011)

I was thinking that a new forum/section would be cool...one for professionals/caterers/competitors/etc...anyone who cooks for large amounts of people.  Discussions could include prep, time management, storage, etc...

What do you think?


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 13, 2011)

there is not one?


----------



## supercenterchef (Jul 13, 2011)

don't I feel like an idiot...


----------

